# Lining Up Tv To Tt



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

I am new to RVing and looking forward to the experience. I have a 2004 Excursion and just today purchased an Outback 2006 30RL-S. I have towed other smaller cargo trailers with my Tundra and always had a difficult time lining up the hitch. I could move the cargo trailer slightly to attach it, however I know this is not possible with the Outback. I am getting the necessary anti sway and equalizer equipment put on the Outback this week. Are there any tips as to lining up the hitch other than having someone outside watching?
Thanks,
Gary


----------



## DANJOGAVINMO (Apr 17, 2004)

I have a point of reference on my tailgate (a bolt to be exact) that is about lined up with the ball. I have a pretty good feel of where the hitch is with respect to the "Outback" letters. Just back it in. Usually I am 5-6" out and 1-2" left to right. Usually just one adjustment needed.

The wife helps me sometimes and then it is a one shot deal, usually. Some say FRS radios help communication, I agree with that.

I have also though of buying one of those tailgate mirrors that you put on temporarily, they let you look down and see the ball.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I saw a guy that had a mirror on his tonge jack
Than he had orange line paint across the tonge and on both side of the ball
So when he backs up, He just lines up the orange lines and he's on.

Don


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I have the mirror that slips over the tailgate and gives a great view of the hitch and makes it simple. It also has suction cups to stick it to the back window of an suv. Camping World sells them and sometimes Ebay.

John


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

My 7 year old son is the best assistant I have in hooking up! He's my boy!!! The wife does help also and performs admirably in the absence of my son, but theres just something about a man, his son and the Outback! I have hooked up by myself quite a bit and I just take my time, get it close, adjust, get out take a look, adjust, get out take a look, etc. By myself I can usually have it lined up and on the ball in 1-2 minutes, hooked up and gone in 5.

Good luck

Jason

PS. If you don't have a son you should get one! I have a daughter too, she just doesn't think its as cool to help dad hook the camper up as my son does!!


----------



## dgross3910 (Sep 10, 2004)

photojax said:


> I am new to RVing and looking forward to the experience. I have a 2004 Excursion and just today purchased an Outback 2006 30RL-S. I have towed other smaller cargo trailers with my Tundra and always had a difficult time lining up the hitch. I could move the cargo trailer slightly to attach it, however I know this is not possible with the Outback. I am getting the necessary anti sway and equalizer equipment put on the Outback this week. Are there any tips as to lining up the hitch other than having someone outside watching?
> Thanks,
> Gary
> [snapback]42362[/snapback]​


I have 2 dowels with wiffle golf balls stuck on the end of each. I got a pack of doughnut magnets from radio shack and glued them to the other end of the dowel to stick one on the hitch and one on the receiver. You will be surprised how close you can get by then lining up the two wiffle balls. I use this method for my Hensley but it should also work for your setup too.

Good Luck

Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Any way you do it, you will get better by repitition. I back up using my mirrors to be centered in the trailer. (when you pull it enough, you will remember how of the trailer you see in each mirror) I end up getting out twice to look at how close. A stupid little trick I use for that is if I am 1 ft away when I get back in TV, I will look at something on the ground, rock, stick etc and look at that to roll only a foot (sounds stupid but it works for me) The whole thing rarly takes more than 1 min

I do love to see other ideas, just never use them.......stubborn I guess

John


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jason,

I use my son too. He is almost 12 now and he has been helping me for about a year. At first he was real nervious because he did not want to goof up and make dad mad at him. Soooooo as hard as it was at first to not get a bit upset, I held my temper in check and worked with him and now we have it down.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sometimes my wife helps me, and sometimes I do it myself. I actually prefer to do it myself, and can usually get it, only getting out and checking my position once or twice.

I've been thinking about getting one of those mirrors that johnp2000 mentioned though.

Tim


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I used to employ the "back up until it sounds expensive" method. Now that I have done it a lot I get it into the neighborhood, get out and eyeball the position of the ball and the hitch, get back in the truck (leaving the door open) and pick out a visual reference on the ground to back up to. It works pretty well...

Reverie


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

About 4-5 years ago I fabricated a convex mirror to a flexible shaft and clamp. It works great- I line up trailer on the first try.

My wife tried to get me to patent it- I didn't, and well the rest is history.









Mine has a bigger mirror than most sold today, but I would say the ones at Camping World should work fine.

-Matt


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> A stupid little trick I use for that is if I am 1 ft away when I get back in TV, I will look at something on the ground, rock, stick etc and look at that to roll only a foot (sounds stupid but it works for me) The whole thing rarly takes more than 1 min.
> [snapback]42385[/snapback]​


Exactly what I do, John.

I know Y-Guy once posted a photo of two balls attached to sticks. Attach one to ball, one to trailer. When they touch, you are lined up.

Randy


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

1stTimeAround said:


> My 7 year old son is the best assistant I have in hooking up! He's my boy!!! The wife does help also and performs admirably in the absence of my son, but theres just something about a man, his son and the Outback! I have hooked up by myself quite a bit and I just take my time, get it close, adjust, get out take a look, adjust, get out take a look, etc. By myself I can usually have it lined up and on the ball in 1-2 minutes, hooked up and gone in 5.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Same here! Jason, out of 5 candidates in the family the 7 year old is the best. I have yet to pull forward with him directing.


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

New and fresh ideas on this subject are always great.

For an historical perspective take a look at the Outback Archive on this subject.

Hitching the Trailer Techniques


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I too followed Y-Guy's reccomendation and bought a "Hith Finder" off Ebay. It is still working great after 1 years use. Although I can't find his personal website if it exists, or any current auctions. Here's the most recent auction I could find:

Hitch Finder on Ebay


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Is there an easy way? Yes!

Photo 1

Photo 2

Mine's homemade. I've since swapped on a bigger mirror, and I have a light blue line on the hitch to make it easier to see at night.

Kevin P.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Neat Kevin, but our Yukon XL has the barn doors (which is REALLY like when hooked up). I can't lower the rear windows. So, I still use the manual method like John.

Randy


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Reese makes something called "Hitchen Rods" they work great for me. One attaches to the top of the ball on your TV the other behind the socket on the trailer. Backing slowly with the trailer tongue higher than the ball you line up the rods. When the one on the ball starts to move and fall off you know you are under the tongue.

Ray


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey Randy - My Burb has the barn doors too. I open them both up when "gettin hitched" so I can see







This and the Hitch Finder really works well. People almost always comment about how cool it is when they see it.


----------



## mdub (Oct 19, 2004)

I note this is all great advise for trailers. Does anyone have advise for lining up a fifth wheel. I know someone that SOMETIMES has trouble!

Thanks,
mdub


----------



## photojax (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks to all who have replied.
I never knew there were so many ways to line up the hitch.
I will try some of the easy and inexpensive methods first.
Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

> I note this is all great advise for trailers. Does anyone have advise for lining up a fifth wheel. I know someone that SOMETIMES has trouble!


Hmmm, going to have to envoke my awesome moderator powers and cut her off.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

So she was talking about you.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

My wife would never say anything like that about me on this site......

I never told her about the site!!!
















Gary


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

She is right, tho. It is sometimes a bear to get the hitch lined up. With the superglide, you have to be pretty much straight-on for the wedge to get in properly. And, with the quad cab and aluminum tool box, I can't even see the top of the hitch. To make it worse, I won't let her get between the pickup and 5 when backing up and she can't see over the bed rail. It can be hard. I put some red tape on the centerline of the tool box and that helped a little bit.


----------

